# how to copy pictures from a book without effecting quality of pictures



## zillarsh52 (Apr 10, 2012)

*

Hi every body,

I am new here and its my 1st post, so if i post in wrong place then i am sorry for it. please help me.

i want to copy some pictures from a book, and i want to take it in laptop. 

what is the best way to do it without effecting the quality of pictures,

should i scan the pictures ? or should i take pictures directly from other camera? or any other ways to copy them ???


i will thanksful to you for any advice regarding same.

thanks every body
zillarsh*


----------



## Buckster (Apr 10, 2012)

That's called copyright infringement, and you'll not likely get a lot of help with it around here.

My advice is to contact the photographer about buying a print if that's what you want.


----------



## Village Idiot (Apr 10, 2012)

If you actually read the section title it says lighting and hardware,  which unfortunately still seems to be too vague for people since it's to mean lighting and lighting hardware and not hardware in general and copyright infringement.


----------



## KmH (Apr 10, 2012)

No doubt, it would be proper, in both a legal and moral sense, to secure written permission from the copyright owner of any photographs you wish to copy. You may need written permission from the books copyright owner too.

US Copyright 'fair use' guidelines note that 'fair use' can only be decided on a case-by-case basis, and that permission from the copyright owner should always be secured. Copyright protection is essentially global since 160+ countires have signed the *Berne Convention for the Protection of Literary and Artistic Works*.


----------



## minooo (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't believe there is a good method to digitize them.
Maybe only a very good scanner, but I tried with normal ones and the quality is awful.


----------

